# Please Embrace 5GHZ Wifi



## TundraTork888 (Jan 21, 2013)

I love Tivo and have used it for a long time. I've upgrade most of my devices to 5Ghz N Wifi and nothing is wired now. So why can't I get TiVo devices that use 5Ghz N cards? 

I can get 38MB down when I use my 5Ghz WIFI network (which is just as good as 40MB MoCA). I previewed the mini and again, I see a device that Tivo chose a design that requires wires. WHY? Tivo, I love you, but I'm giving you up if I have to put holes in my walls, it's ridiculous. The person within your R&D group that is choosing wired technologies over wireless needs to have their head examined.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Have you heard of a wireless bridge? The N "adapter" that TiVo sells is such a device. Any other brand/model will also work.


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> Have you heard of a wireless bridge? The N "adapter" that TiVo sells is such a device. Any other brand/model will also work.


I purchased a Premiere XL recently when TiVo's package offered a reduced price and a free N adapter thrown in. But does it support both available N bands if my router did? (My current router is a single-band that I'm thinking about upgrading in the near future after 802.11ac is closer to ready.)


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

You can buy a Linksys 4 port/duel band bridge for $99. One bridge to connect all your stuff around your Tivo including TV, game consoles, etc. You can get an AC bridge for $150.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

A dual band ethernet to Wi-Fi adapter works, such as the Linksys WGA600N.


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

Chris Gerhard said:


> A dual band ethernet to Wi-Fi adapter works, such as the Linksys WGA600N.


Don't know about that model, but an older G model I had only worked when connected to a single device. You couldn't connect it to a switch to bridge multiple devices. For the same cost, you can get a bridge with a 4 port switch that will bridge 4 devices.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

stevewjackson said:


> I purchased a Premiere XL recently when TiVo's package offered a reduced price and a free N adapter thrown in. But does it support both available N bands if my router did? (My current router is a single-band that I'm thinking about upgrading in the near future after 802.11ac is closer to ready.)


The current gen of AC chips support only one connection at gigabit speeds. I have long used DLink DAP-1522's on 5ghz this provides each TV/TiVo with a 4 port gigabit switch and a solid 216-270 megabit wireless connection. I have streamed hd criss-crossing rooms while pc was downloading from TiVo's without any hiccups, thats 3 hd streams. Once in a while I have to reboot a bridge, rarely actually. Occassionally i have to get the tivo to reset its nettwork settings dhcp. Most of the time it just works flawlessly. 5 ghz is the way to go 300/450 is fast enough for a couple of concurrent streams when your the only 5ghz ssid


----------

